# How To Clean Your Grain Mill



## Let's Brew Beer (10/2/22)

How To Clean Your Grain Mill


----------



## philrob (10/2/22)

Is that really a mill or a meat mincer?


----------



## MHB (10/2/22)

No its a mill, about the worst choice of mill you could make, but its a mill (just).
Mark


----------



## Grmblz (10/2/22)

I thought the only use for these was corn, as in "maize" as for the "30 sec's of fame" ??? 
Maybe politics rather than brewing should be considered, self promotion seems to be the order of the day there.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (11/2/22)

Eventually I'll get something more suitable, but for now it does fine. Dunno about the 30 seconds of fame comment. Just keen to reach out to other passionate individuals about the hobby. I'd be keen to watch your content on YouTube, always open to learning new methods...


----------



## Grmblz (12/2/22)

The amazon link you provide on your "youtube content" clearly states it's a corn mill, we call it maize, the yanks call it grits, either way it is NOT suitable for cracking malted barley for the purpose of brewing, and suggesting that it is will only result in some folks buying it and being bitterly disappointed at the results.
On occasion I use cracked "corn" for my other hobby, no way will I put maize through my malt mill, I just buy "cracked" from my local feed supply store, and cook it.
30 seconds of fame? people putting up youtube clips then linking those clips in forum posts in the hope of generating views is imo poor form, if your content has merit it will flourish on it's own, and pateron is your friend.
As for my youtube content it doesn't exist (a bit like my facebook content) there's way more knowledgeable people than me posting more than necessary content for anyone up to intermediate level brewing, I would just be adding to the "noise"
No offense intended here, and if posting youtube clips is your hobby then good luck with it, just think twice before posting links to those clips.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (12/2/22)

Right...Right...well sincerest apologies that my equipment is not up to snuff. Of course, eventually and finances willing I will be purchasing something more suited to the task, as I've mentioned previously. And you're quite right, it is a cast iron corn grinder.  However, like most ingenuity-minded kiwis akin to myself who like to think-outside-the-box, it can be used to mill grains (it also says so in the description). I've had excellent results in the past and never had a stuck sparge. (I don't have a Brewmeister or grain father either, I made my mash pot from scratch. I hope this is permissible ).

When I utilize my current system I am fully aware my efficiency will be lower than what it would be should I have access to appropriate equipment. Yep, patreon is a great way to help fund your channel or whatever it is you're doing. But I've chosen a different route, I offer value through YouTube and several other platforms not just on brewing but a number of subjects. Viewers are free to watch my content without buying anything of course.

Ironically, the engagement I get with this thread helps push my content through SEO interaction with the Google
algorithm. And to say YouTube content flourishes on its own is all fine and dandy if your Mr. Beast or PewDiePie, but for us mere mortals its standard practice to add content to forums. Or perhaps I'm misinterpreting the analytics. 
So, umm...yeah thanks for replying.


----------



## MashBasher (12/2/22)

I have exactly the same mill. Bought it in 1998 at AHB in Heidelberg Vic. If you wanted a mill, that's what there was.

Around that time, that home-brew shop used an old supermarket coffee bean grinder (Remember that? Grinding up your own bag of coffee at Coles? ) to mill grains for all the customers.

But can you make beer, good beer, using a crappy mill? Absolutely. In case I'm being too subtle with my little story, there was a time where practically everyone I knew was too. That includes most everyone entering comps.

Also good to keep in mind that not all of us can just whip out the credit card on a whim and acquire the latest and greatest. Some people get into this hobby because it saves money and so make choices accordingly. I certainly fell into this category, my arse was out of my strides in the 90's. A little bit of humility goes a long way.

I upgraded my mill just last year to a three roller. It is undoubtedly better. I still have the old one, BTW. Does a pretty good job on raw wheat for making Witbiers and saves wear and tear on the barley mill.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/2/22)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> Right...Right...well sincerest apologies that my equipment is not up to snuff. Of course, eventually and finances willing I will be purchasing something more suited to the task, as I've mentioned previously. And you're quite right, it is a cast iron corn grinder.  However, like most ingenuity-minded kiwis akin to myself who like to think-outside-the-box, it can be used to mill grains (it also says so in the description). I've had excellent results in the past and never had a stuck sparge. (I don't have a Brewmeister or grain father either, I made my mash pot from scratch. I hope this is permissible ).
> 
> When I utilize my current system I am fully aware my efficiency will be lower than what it would be should I have access to appropriate equipment. Yep, patreon is a great way to help fund your channel or whatever it is you're doing. But I've chosen a different route, I offer value through YouTube and several other platforms not just on brewing but a number of subjects. Viewers are free to watch my content without buying anything of course.
> 
> ...


Don't sell yourself short fella on efficiency, I use a 3V system wot I built myself and get good efficiency (80%+) but a mate I introduced gets similar efficiency using BIAB, because he stirs it and sparges, it's just a bit more work than a braumister.

I think the guys here are having a go at you for getting your youtube hits up by linking it to this forum which might be considered a bit UN-gentlemanly.


----------



## QldKev (13/2/22)

Search for corona mill. Plenty of people use that mill as an entry level option, then keep on using it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/2/22)

QldKev said:


> Search for corona mill. Plenty of people use that mill as an entry level option, then keep on using it.



Haven't seen you pop up on here for quite a while @QldKev 

Good to see some of the old names again.


----------



## QldKev (15/2/22)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Haven't seen you pop up on here for quite a while @QldKev
> 
> Good to see some of the old names again.



I've become more a browser for years. But planning on chiming in a bit more now. Still see quite a few brewers from here, but chatting on facebook these days.


----------

